# Crossover Games help, please!!!!



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Alright, I got the Crossover demo, and now I'm trying to play Max Payne 2 on my Macbook. Everything works out the entire time, both discs install, it all goes correctly. But when I click on the icon in the folder, it comes up on the dock, and after a few seconds a box comes up saying "Please Insert Disc." But the disc is already up and the image is mounted, use Disk Image Mounter. Max Payne 2 is supported on Crossover games program, but it says the Steam version only works, which is just a digital copy of the game. I'm using the actual thing. I looked on the forum, and there was a guy who got a physical copy to work, though. He used a No-CD crack, though. 

Do I need to use something like Toast or something to mount the disk image instead, or something like that?

Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried the real Cd in the disk drive? That is required to play Max Payne 2 under Windows. If you are using a downloaded disk image or cracked copy, we will not help, as that is illegal and thus against the forum rules.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

No, my copy is real. But I found out what is wrong.

I need to open an alternate file and replace the exsisting one with it. But the file is an .exe file. The problem is, I can't run this file with Crossover. Is there any way to run .exe files on a Mac besides programs like Parallels or Boot Camp or any of those emulators? Crossover, like I said, didn't work.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, .exe's will only run under a Windows environment.


----------

